# Time Warner Cable 1 Cent Love N' Movies Deal Weekend 2/14, 2/15 (SoCal Only?)



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Time Warner Digital Cable SoCal 30 new & classic movies for 1 Cent each on Demand 2/14 & 2/15 for Valentine's Day

Time Warner Link

Time Warner SoCal Text


> If you have friends and family looking for FUN and ROMANTIC ways of celebrating Valentine's Day, "share" this email to them and help SHARE THE LOVE!
> 
> Our Valentine's Day gift to you: 1¢ Movies On Demand! Your loyalty as a Time Warner Cable customer means a lot to us. So we're pleased to give you back some love this Valentines Day weekend. As a token of our appreciation, we're giving you more than 30 hit Movies On Demand for just one cent each!
> 
> That's right, it's only one penny each to see more than 30 Movies On Demand on February 14th and 15th! Just tune in to Channel 1, go to "Movies," and look for the "Thank You 1¢ Movies." Then watch as many of those Movies On Demand as you'd like, for just one cent each! It's just our little way of showing how much you mean to us. Happy Valentine's Day from Time Warner Cable!


1 Cent Love N' Movies Deal List

About A Boy
Bangkok Dangerous
Barney: Once Upon A Dino Tale
Beethoven's Big Break
Bob The Builder: Race To The Finish Movie
Bridget Jones Diary: Edge of Reason
Burn After Reading
Curse of the Pink Panther
Disaster Movie
Dr. Seuss' Horton Hears A Who!
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Everybody Wants To Be Italian
Hamlet 2
Hellboy II: The Golden Army
Hulk Vs.
Love Actually
Mamma Mia!
My Best Friend's Girl
Notting Hill
Pride & Prejudice
Repo! The Genetic Opera
Revenge of the Pink Panther
Sixteen Candles
Slap Shot 3: The Junior League
Son of the Pink Panther
Step Brothers
The Express
The Good Student
The House Bunny
The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor
The Pink Panther (1964)
The Pink Panther (2006)
The Pink Panther Strikes Again
The Return of the Pink Panther
Trail of the Pink Panther
Tyler Perrys The Family That Preys
Wanted
Wedding Date
Special Mega Blockbuster
Special Romantic Blockbuster

Go To Channel 1 > Movies > Thank You 1¢ Movies

The small print.


> Offer available to current Time Warner Digital Cable subscribers in the Southern California serviceable areas. One cent movies offer starts at 12:01 AM PT February 14, 2009 and ends 11:59 PM PT February 15, 2009 and applies to selected movies only. Programming, pricing, rating, and scheduling subject to change without notice. To receive all services, remote and monthly lease of a digital receiver or HD set-top box are required. Some services are not available to CableCARD customers. Not all equipment supports all services. All services may not be available in all areas. Some restrictions apply. All other trademarks and service marks are property of their respective owners. © 2009 Time Warner Cable Inc. BURN AFTER READING © 2008 Focus Features LLC. All Rights Reserved. STEP BROTHERS © 2008 Columbia Pictures Industries, Inc. All Rights Reserved. WANTED © 2008 Universal Studios and Ringerike GmbH & Co. Luftfahrtbeteiligungs KG. All Rights Reserved. Artwork Copyright: © 2008 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved. MAMMA MIA! © 2008 Universal Studios and Internationale Filmproduktion Richter GMbH & Co. KG All Rights Reserved. Artwork Copyright: © 2008 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved. THE EXPRESS © 2008 Universal Studios and IDEA Filmproduktionsgesellschaft mbH & Co. KG All Rights Reserved. THE HOUSE BUNNY © 2008 Columbia Pictures Industries, Inc. All Rights Reserved. THE MUMMY: TOMB OF THE DRAGON EMPEROR © 2008 Universal Studios and Internationale Filmproduktion Blackbird Vierte GMbH & Co. KG All Rights Reserved. Artwork Copyright: © 2008 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved. BANGKOK DANGEROUS © 2007 Bangkok Dangerous, Inc. All Rights Reserved. MY BEST FRIENDS GIRL © 2008 Lions Gate Films Inc. All Rights Reserved. TYLER PERRYS THE FAMILY THAT PREYS © 2008 Very Perry Films Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------

